# Lightroom Cloud based - Watermarks?



## Dave Noble (Jun 15, 2019)

I realize from sleuthing on this site and elsewhere that the cloud based (Windows 10 desktop) Lightroom does not have the capability to insert a watermark on images to be exported, as it is available in Lightroom CC for example.

Would there be any presets or other quick fixes that I could exploit to have this happen? I realize that watermarks aren't a foolproof way to provide some image protection, but it is at least a temporary roadblock and some advertising if nothing else.

I can evidently access Photoshop off my cloud-based menu, but I'm leery of Photoshop and I imagine this might be a clunky solute to the problem.

Any suggestions to a quick and easy solution that won't tax this 70-ish year old brain?

thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi Dave. No easy solutions for LR Cloudy yet, but the mobile apps can add a really basic text watermark. I use iWatermark for graphic watermarks on my iPad, but a quick Google shows a bunch of fairly friendly looking watermark apps for Windows too.


----------



## Dave Noble (Jun 15, 2019)

Google? duh, sorry I didn't look hard enough.

I didn't think there would be a LR Cloud fix, but I'll try the other windows 10 options. 

Thanks for pointing me in this direction.

Cheers


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 15, 2019)

LOL Never fear asking, we might have had a magic trick up our sleeves!


----------



## M'Cai (Nov 6, 2019)

I figured out how to add "copyright" on all my photos, but was just wondering if there was any change in the watermarks issue in Cloudy in the latest CC update? Is there no way to import something and save it as some sort of preset? Or, if I add a watermark in Classic CC or Photoshop, will that migrate across from either of those platforms to Cloudy?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 6, 2019)

M'Cai said:


> I figured out how to add "copyright" on all my photos, but was just wondering if there was any change in the watermarks issue in Cloudy in the latest CC update? Is there no way to import something and save it as some sort of preset? Or, if I add a watermark in Classic CC or Photoshop, will that migrate across from either of those platforms to Cloudy?


Hi and welcome to the Forums!
No, Watermarks have not been added in the latest release.


----------

